# [OT] rsync-Server laut heise gehackt

## dippen

Laut heise.de wurde ein rsync server für eine stunde kompromittiert.

Hier lest ihr mehr:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ju-04.12.03-000/

----------

## ian!

Richtig.

Siehe auch das GLSA: http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/glsa/glsa-200312-01.xml

Allerdings möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal betonen, dass es sich hierbei nicht um einen Server von Gentoo Infrastructure, sondern um einen externen Server gehandelt hat.

ian!

----------

## bazik

Und es liefen auch andere Dienste auf diesem gesponserten Server. 

Die Tatsache das es sich dabei um einen externen Gentoo rsync Server handelt muss also nicht der Grund und kann mitunter nur zufällig der Fall gewesen sein. Gibt ja kein "Bekennerschreiben"  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Die Frage wäre, ob auf dem betroffenen Rechner auch Teile anderer Distributionen gespiegelt wurden. Falls ja: Wo bleiben die Security Alerts der anderen Distris?

----------

## toskala

irgendwie ist es doch überflüssig zu betonen, dass es sich _nicht_ um einen gentoo-infrastructure server gehandelt hat, oder?

einfach aufgrund der tatsache, dass absolut jede kiste früher oder später aufgemacht werden kann. es ist lediglich eine frage der zeit und der fähigkeiten des admins, oder dessen zeitfenster zur pflege des servers plus den fähigkeiten des hackers/scriptkids.

jetzt so zu tun, als ob sowas nicht passieren kann, bei "gentoo internen" servern und die schuld auf den "externen" zu schubbsen ist doch albern. 

kisten werden aufgemacht, jeden tag, und jedesmal sind die glaubenskrieger der distros fleissig dabei, den schwarzen peter zu verschieben.

----------

## dertobi123

Es geht nicht darum einem Sponsor die Schuld zuzuschieben, es hat einen ganz anderen Stellenwert ob ein Mirror gehackt wird, oder Server von Gentoo direkt.

----------

## Karaca

Erst Debian, danach Gentoo...

Ich glaube NICHT, dass es Zufall ist.

Vielleicht wollen einige beweisen, was für tolle "Hacker" sie sind oder ähnliches. Nach dem Motto:

"Wenn ich sogar den Server der GURUs hacken kann ..."

Nur eine Verschwörungstheorie ...

----------

## dertobi123

Ich betone es nochmal: Nicht Gentoo wurde gehackt, sondern ein Mirror, auf dem vermutlich noch einiges andere gespiegelt wurde.

----------

## tacki

tatsache ist jedenfalls dass linux, wenn man sich nicht ordentlich drum kümmert, ebenso anfällig sein kann wie windoof.

btw. wo bekomm ich so nen file integrity checker her? kennt ihr da was gutes?

----------

## ralph

Wo wir gerade bei Verschwöhrungstheorien sind, auch der Savannah Server wurde gehackt.

http://savannah.gnu.org/statement.html

Zu dem gehackten rsync-server:

Ich denke auch, dass es eigentlich ziemlich unerheblich ist, dass es sich um einen externen Server handelte. Natürlich wäre es schlimmer, es wäre ein interner Gentoo Server gewesen, aber da externe Server für Gentoo eine große Rolle spielen, ist auch der Einbruch auf einen solchen nicht zu unterschätzen.

Positiv kann man aber doch anmerken, dass der Einbruch unglaublich schnell entdeckt wurde und das anscheinend nichts gravierendes passiert ist. Da man Einbrüche sowieso nie ganz verhindern können wird, geht es doch vor allem darum, den Schaden möglichst in Grenzen zu halten und da haben die Jungs von Gentoo wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet. Kompliment.

----------

## gerry

 *tacki wrote:*   

> btw. wo bekomm ich so nen file integrity checker her? kennt ihr da was gutes?

 

Tripwire. Suche musste selbst, bin zu faul dazu  :Wink: 

Im Linux Magazin waren mal mehrere Artikel als Einführung.

----------

## slick

@tacki

http://sourceforge.net/projects/tripwire/

ist im portage-tree

oder Eigenbau:

http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/filearchiv.html

> Example 12-29. Checking file integrity

----------

